# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  3 IP - адреса по одному подключению.

## alexr66

Здравствуйте!!!
У меня такая проблемка. У нас в офисе заведен один кабель(UTP). Провайдер говорит нам выделено 3 айпи адреса. Может ли на одном подключении (одном кабеле) быть подключено 3 айпишникаИ? с помошью чего это реализовано? Я думал всегда что на одном кабеле можно один апишник сделать. :)

----------


## Cheechako

Вы полагаете, что один IP = 1 кабель? Это какие же кабельные каналы должны приходить к провайдерам. :confused: Реализация может быть программная/аппаратная (хотя сейчас это скорее программно-аппаратная). По поводу оборудования можно посмотреть хотя бы dlink.ru (на тему коммутаторы/маршрутизаторы).

----------


## alexr66

> Вы полагаете, что один IP = 1 кабель?


Я спрашиваю возможно ли 3 айпи на 1 кабеле?

----------


## Cheechako

Хоть один, хоть сколько угодно, кабель есть лишь канал передачи данных.

----------


## alexr66

> Хоть один, хоть сколько угодно, кабель есть лишь канал передачи данных.


А как это реализуется? где об этом можно почитать подробнее?

----------


## Cheechako

В зависимости от уровня потребностей - начиная с http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BD%D1%8B%D1%85 и до бесконечности http://www.citforum.ru/nets/semenov/4/net_4.shtml

----------


## alexr66

> Хоть один, хоть сколько угодно, кабель есть лишь канал передачи данных.


Речь точно о внешних айпишниках?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...внешних айпишниках?


Такие вопросы - к провайдеру, как организует, так и будет (или как закажете) :)

----------


## alexr66

интересно у нас вот 3 внешних. один на телефон, другой на видеоконференцию и третий на инет. но у нас дорогой лимитный тариф. а можно ли оставить один и сделать безлимитку. это же выгодней. но не будет ли это все тормозить?

----------


## Cheechako

"Торможение" - проблема "ширины" (пропускной способности) канала, обычно просто его стоимости. Всё остальное, в принципе, вопрос конкретной реализации/используемого "железа" (первый попавшийся пример), и опять-таки потребностей :confused:; в домашних условиях достаточно установить Skype (скромный вариант), быть может, купить телефон - такой или такой... "Ограничения сверху" имеют только финансовый характер :D

----------


## svadhrm

Нам провайдер тоже дал 6 айпишников. Солить их что ли? В роутер прописывается один и всем хватает. Все равно лимит 4 Гб в месяц на весь офис. 
Можно ли остальные айпишники поставить на службу обществу?

----------


## CaptainZolch

> Можно ли остальные айпишники поставить на службу обществу?


Конечно можно. простой примитивный вариант:
внешний кабель в свич, прописать IP-шники на отдельных машинах. Все! :)

----------


## svadhrm

> Конечно можно. простой примитивный вариант:
> внешний кабель в свич, прописать IP-шники на отдельных машинах. Все! :)


А какой смысл переходить к ручному труду?
У меня 10 ПК, сейчас им IP раздает роутер. Все висят на одном внешнем ip. Что мне даст ручная раздача еще 5 ip?

----------


## Cheechako

> Что...даст ручная раздача еще 5 ip?


Возможность больше бесплатно скачивать с сервисов вроде Rapidshare на офис за день ;)

----------


## svadhrm

> Возможность больше бесплатно скачивать с сервисов вроде Rapidshare на офис за день ;)


На всех 4Гб в месяц можно скачать. Это ж не безлимитка.

----------


## Cheechako

> 4Гб в меся...


Так я об этом - получается где-то 20 Мб на компьютер в день, только почту посмотреть.

----------


## CaptainZolch

> А какой смысл переходить к ручному труду?
> У меня 10 ПК, сейчас им IP раздает роутер. Все висят на одном внешнем ip. Что мне даст ручная раздача еще 5 ip?


был вопрос:



> Можно ли остальные айпишники поставить на службу обществу?


вот тебе и ответ.  то, что так реализовывать нет смысла и коню понятно

----------


## alexr66

Я вот просто не понимаю. Если подключение одно а айпишников три. Эти 3 штуки сделаны в целях большей пропускной способности. Но как пропускная способность будет больше если подключение одно(одна витая пара.) директор заключил договора на 3 айпишника. Один на видеоконференцию, другой на айпителефонию, третий на инет. Платит сейчас за НЕбезлимит по 4 тысячи за каждый айпишник. Получается если по одному каналу(одному проводу приходит подключение) то и увеличения производительности же не будет от увеличения количества айпишниковИИ?

----------


## svadhrm

> Платит сейчас за НЕбезлимит по 4 тысячи за каждый айпишник.


Что это за провайдер такой? РАО Интернет Чубайс и Ко? 
У нас за все IP одна цена. Платим только за трафик.

----------


## Cheechako

> если по одному каналу...то и увеличения производительности же не будет от увеличения количества айпишников?...


В принципе повышение пропускной способности возможно, это вопрос огранизации канала - например, http://htmlweb.ru/other/adsl.php; однако беглый поиск по Yandex'у утверждает, что тарифы 4000 руб.  без ограничения трафика (для юридических лиц) не относятся к экзотике (если только провайдер не является монополистом в данной точке пространства). Конечно, остаётся проблема скорости, но при упоминавшихся выше ограничениях в 4Гб скорость трудно отнести к проблемам :confused:

----------


## chelpa

Вообще-то, разные IP нужны для организации более сложной структуры предприятия. На один вешаешь почту, на второй сайт, на третий какой-нить Citrix с удалённым доступом. И когда у тебя сайт хакеры положат, другие будут функционировать, если конечно не ДДос атака:)) Применений много, была б фантазия:)) Почта бывает в чёрные списки попадает, проще ИП поменять, чем со всех листов выписываться:))

----------


## alexr66

И вообще зачем тогда делать по одному подключению 3 айпишника. можно же 3 канала завести в офис и не будет проблем. я прав?

----------


## chelpa

Потому что завести три канала значительно дороже, чем прибавить к примеру своему  IP ещё 2 штуки:))) И то что при подключении часто это делают бесплатно, абсолютно не значит, что и второй канал тянуть будут за бесплатно, а выкинутый из свитча второй провод смысла не имеет, это ширину канала не увеличит:)

----------


## alexr66

[QUOTE=chelpa;55971]


То есть что один канал с тремя айпи, что 3 канала с одним айпи на каждом скорость(пропускная способность) будет одна и та же?

----------


## chelpa

Смотря как сделают, или ты сделаешь. Если через свитч с этого канала раздать, то одно и тоже будет. Если же свитч стоит рядом с оптоволоконным модемом, то ширина увеличится ровно в кол-во подведённых к тебе каналов, но стоить это может дороже, но преимущества на лицо. Вопрос лишь стоит в том, нужны ли они тебе:) В общем для всего есть свои применения и по 50 IP на одном канале тоже не редкость, а то и больше:) К примеру, можно через DCHP раздать каждому внешний IP в компании, тогда можно напрямую иметь доступ к компу из интернета, хотя безопасность нарушается, но это иногда требуется:)

----------


## alexr66

Выдача нескольких айпи осуществляется непосредственно на маршрутизаторе?

----------


## chelpa

Либо маршрутизатор, либо системный блок выполняющий роль сервера:))) В общем, тоже варианты имеются:)

----------


## alexr66

> chelpa


Слушай у меня вот дома нужно сделать чтобы инет был на несколько компов. Для деления сигнала может подойти свитч?:)

----------


## chelpa

Может, если тебе дадут несколько внешних IP, если же нет, что стандартно для домашнего интернета, то маршрутизатором раздаёшь инет с внешнего на внутренние IP/

----------


## alexr66

любой маршрутизатор подойдет?

----------


## chelpa

в магазине спроси:)) тебе посоветуют, вообще любой, но есть нюансы:)

----------


## alexr66

chelpa - Надоем Тебе сегодня;). Ты знаешь что нибудь о VmWare esx 4.0?:)

----------


## chelpa

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESX_Server

----------


## alexr66

я о практическом применении. че думаешь не читал там чтоли

----------


## chelpa

ну конкретно мне без надобности было:) обходился простой виртуалкой, либо Citrix

----------

